# Craftsman dyt 4000 starting issue



## Zmanwa (Apr 4, 2011)

Craftsman dyt 4000 is having trouble turning over when starting. Replaced battery (bought a cheap one) last year and it started OK for a while, but had to recharge the battery if it sat for more than a week. Then it would start begrudgingly. After the winter, wouldn't budge even after recharge of battery. So, bought a new Die Hard battery. Only turns over twice now, then nothing. Must be something other than battery. What might it be?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! So is it because the battery is discharging, or does it still not turn over if you try jump starting it? If it's because the battery is discharging, are all the switches, like the lights and pto turned off when you leave it? Have you checked the ignition switch itself?


----------



## Zmanwa (Apr 4, 2011)

I literally hooked up the brand new battery today and it did it 1 minute later. So no time to discharge. .. Yes lights, etc are off. Its about 6 years old and have never treated it differently. ... Have not checked the ignition switch and honestly, don't know how to do that.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you check ground wire see if loosen or dirty..all wires.


----------



## Zmanwa (Apr 4, 2011)

will check them today. Thx.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm- theres an inline fuse from the battery to the ign switch - that could be burned out- it would cause a 'do nothing' when the key is turned. The ign switch needs a constant 12volt power source in order to crank the tractor over.

Try unhooking the magneto ground wire temporarily( with tractor in neutral) and starting it - sometimes the ign goes bad and grounds out the switch.

Could be a bad ign switch, starter solenoid going bad or even the starter . By far the worst issues are electric ones, nothing like chasing gremlins....


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

In addition to the ground connections give all your battery cables a close look. I had a similar problem a few years ago and found the battery leads severely corroded inside the insulation.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Hmm- theres an inline fuse from the battery to the ign switch - that could be burned out- it would cause a 'do nothing' when the key is turned. The ign switch needs a constant 12volt power source in order to crank the tractor over.
> 
> Try unhooking the magneto ground wire temporarily( with tractor in neutral) and starting it - sometimes the ign goes bad and grounds out the switch.
> 
> Could be a bad ign switch, starter solenoid going bad or even the starter . By far the worst issues are electric ones, nothing like chasing gremlins....



I hate those gremlins!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!.. I am having a similar problem, and still havent figured it out?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I usually forgo the problems by rewiring the tractor with all new wires and going with a new switch and solenoid - ive had more then a few with '******* engineered' wiring- few were downright scarey.


----------



## Zmanwa (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm going to just have a small engines mechanic take care of it now.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Be prepared to shell out some money - they get around $45 an hour.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Be prepared to shell out some money - they get around $45 an hour.



Our local shoppe gets $65 per hr with a 2 hr minimum.


----------



## Zmanwa (Apr 4, 2011)

OK, decided to try one ore thing. Jumped tractor with pick-up. Fully turned over and started. Hmmm. With more juice behind it is working. Any thoughts now? I'm no expert. Thx.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Unless you have already ruled it out I'd be looking for corroded wiring and bad/corroded connections.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds like dirty conections to me. Did you jump to the battery or the starter?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

GT5000-Won't Turn Over... in the craftsman section had a similar issue, and it was corroded connections..


----------

